# raar dns probleem na upgrade portage (telenet)

## biglebowski

Hoi,

dit is m'n m'n tweede post op dit forum aangezien ik normaal alles kan terugvinden via de search, maar nu zit ik toch redelijk vast  :Confused: 

gisteren heb ik m'n portage geupdate en nadien melde gentoo dat er 3 files in m'n /etc moesten aangepast worden, nl. make.conf, make.globals en dispatch.conf.conf. Met etc-update heb ik dan deze 3 files gemerged. Nadien bleek wel m'n make.conf enkel uit commentaar te bestaan dus heb ik m'n originele make.conf teruggezet, make.globals zag er verder wel ok uit.

Sindsdien (?) werkt m'n licq niet meer (netwerkmonitor zegt dat ie de icqserver niet kan vinden) ook xchat heeft problemen om op irc.freenode.org te verbinden omdat ie dat adres niet kan vinden, ssh werkt enkel met servers die in m'n /etc/hosts file staan gedenieerd en verder niks.  M'n Firebird browser heeft echter geen problemen met surfen (misschien omdat ie via een proxy gaat ?) 

M'n /etc/resolv.conf was ongewijzigd en zowel 195.130.132.17/18/20 zijn online (Telenet's DNS'n) en ook emerge blijkt bij een emerge -up system te werken.

Het enige wat ik nog zou kunnen denken is dat m'n /etc/dispatch.conf.conf hier de aanleiding voor kan zijn aangezien er verder niks veranderd is ?

Indien zo zou er me dan iemand z'n dispatch.conf.conf kunnen doormailen naar geert.batsleer@pandora.be ?

Alle suggesties zijn welkom !!!

PS ik heb ook al es gereboot maar dat veranderde niks   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## garo

Ik zit ook bij telenet (Belgische provider, internet via de kabel) en ik heb mijn portage ook gisterenavond up to date gebracht, ik heb geen enkel probleem.

Hier is mijn /etc/dispatch-conf.conf:

```
#

# dispatch-conf.conf

#

# Directory to archive replaced configs

archive-dir=/etc/config-archive

# Use rcs for storing files in the archive directory?

# (yes or no)

use-rcs=no

# Diff for display

diff="diff -Nau %s %s"

# Pager for diff display

pager="less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)

# (yes or no)

replace-cvs=yes

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments

# (yes or no)

replace-wscomments=no

# Automerge files that the user hasn't modified

# (yes or no)

replace-unmodified=no
```

Volgens mij ligt je probleem ergens anders want "/etc/dispatch-conf.conf" bevat geen instellingen in verband met het netwerk of internet. De enigste file van deze drie die internet instellingen bevat is make.conf, en deze zijn alleen voor portage (rsync en gewone mirrors)

----------

## biglebowski

mijn file is iets anders maar na dit veranderd te hebben met bovenstaande file is er idd niks veranderd. nog altijd zelfde probleem... ik denk dat het feit dat die firebird en emerge met de proxy van m'n ISP werken en de licq en xchat niet één of ander teken aan de wand moet zijn maar wat precies is me niet echt duidelijk  :Sad:   Maar dan langs de andere kant werkt evolution wel en dat maakt voor m'n pop geen gebruik van een proxy ??

```
# dispatch-conf.conf

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/cnf/dispatch-conf.conf,v 1.3 2003/03/22 14:24:38 car$                                                                                                 

# Directory to archive replaced configs

archive-dir=/etc/config-archive

                                                                                                 

# Diff for display

diff="diff -Nau %s %s"

                                                                                                 

# Pager for diff display

pager="less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

                                                                                                 

# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)

# (yes or no)

replace-cvs=yes

                                                                                                 

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments

# (yes or no)

replace-wscomments=yes
```

----------

## garo

-surfen doe je via de proxy, de proxy staat in het telenet netwerk

-mailen doe je via mailservers, die staan ook in het telenet netwerk

deze 2 werken.

-icq en irc doe je buiten het telenet netwerk

deze 2 werken niet.

Ik denk dat het probleem al gelocaliseerd is, nu nog oplossen...

Kan je is wat meer info geven over hoe je computer (of netwerk) verbonden is met telenet, indien er een firewall is kan je die instellingen dan is posten ?

----------

## biglebowski

M'n gentoo gaat via m'n eth0 naar een gateway (XP met ICS + norton firewall waar niks aan veranderd is) op het internet. Ik raadpleeg wel nog m'n mail.batsleer.com via POP voor mail zonder porbleem en die staat buiten Telenet, in m'n profile staat wel export http_proxy="proxy.pandora.be:8080" maar denk niet dat evolution daar rekening mee houdt ?

```
geert@TACO etc $ cat hostname

TACO
```

```
geert@TACO etc $ cat dnsdomainname

localdomain
```

```
geert@TACO etc $ cat resolv.conf

nameserver 195.130.132.17

nameserver 195.130.132.18

nameserver 195.130.132.20
```

```
geert@TACO etc $ cat hosts

127.0.0.1               localhost.localdomain localhost

192.168.0.1             NACHO   gateway

192.168.0.2             TACO    taco

192.168.0.3             DORITO  dorito

192.94.73.1             SDF     sdf
```

```
root@TACO etc # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost.local 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         NACHO           0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 eth0
```

```
root@TACO etc # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:33:E4:59:C8

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:33ff:fee4:59c8/10 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5320 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5160 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:18 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:3076492 (2.9 Mb)  TX bytes:750998 (733.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:6100 (5.9 Kb)  TX bytes:6100 (5.9 Kb)
```

----------

## garo

http_proxy moet "http://proxy.pandora.be:8080/" zijn ipv "proxy.pandora.be:8080"

Maar ik denk niet dat het probleem daar ligt.

Wat geeft 

```
ping google.com
```

----------

## biglebowski

```
geert@TACO geert $ ping google.com

ping: unknown host google.com

geert@TACO geert $
```

```
geert@TACO geert $ nslookup google.com

Note:  nslookup is deprecated and may be removed from future releases.

Consider using the `dig' or `host' programs instead.  Run nslookup with

the `-sil[ent]' option to prevent this message from appearing.

Server:         195.130.132.17

Address:        195.130.132.17#53

 

Non-authoritative answer:

*** Can't find google.com: No answer
```

duidelijk een DNS probleem   :Confused: 

(export http_proxy stond juist in /etc/profile zoals je hierboven opmerkte)

----------

## Stuartje

Genoemde ip adressen van die DNS servers werken niet meer, je moet overschakelen op andere.

----------

## garo

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> Genoemde ip adressen van die DNS servers werken niet meer, je moet overschakelen op andere.

 

Ben je daar zeker van ? Als ik ze controleer met nmap krijg ik het volgende : 

```
nmap 195.130.132.17,18,20 -p 53 -P0
```

```

Starting nmap 3.30 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2003-09-01 19:53 CEST

Interesting ports on kratos.telenet-ops.be (195.130.132.17):

Port       State       Service

53/tcp     open        domain

Interesting ports on bia.telenet-ops.be (195.130.132.18):

Port       State       Service

53/tcp     open        domain

Interesting ports on dnscache2.telenet-ops.be (195.130.132.20):

Port       State       Service

53/tcp     open        domain

Nmap run completed -- 3 IP addresses (3 hosts up) scanned in 0.128 seconds
```

Er luister dus nog steeds een server naar dns-requests...

----------

## disturbed

 *garo wrote:*   

>  *Stuartje wrote:*   Genoemde ip adressen van die DNS servers werken niet meer, je moet overschakelen op andere. 
> 
> Ben je daar zeker van ? Als ik ze controleer met nmap krijg ik het volgende : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

idd de dns-servers van pandora zijn veranderd...

de verandering zit m in de dhcp-scripts en als ge dus nat uitvoerd met router of server dan zit ge mee probleem...

anyway hier zijn er die werken :

195.130.130.132 195.130.130.5, 195.130.130.133  195.130.131.4 195.130.130.4 

veel plezier...

grtz

disturbed

----------

## bertvv

In mijn thuisnetwerk speelt de gateway ook DHCP server voor het lokale netwerk. Is er een propere manier om de DNS-adressen die Telenet doorgeeft door te geven aan machines in het LAN die een IP adres aanvragen aan mijn lokale DHCP server?

btw, ongelovige thomassen die twijfelen aan het feit dat de oude DNS-servers niet meer werken kunnen zich op de Telenet statuspagina overtuigen...

----------

## garo

 *bertvv wrote:*   

> btw, ongelovige thomassen die twijfelen aan het feit dat de oude DNS-servers niet meer werken kunnen zich op de Telenet statuspagina overtuigen...

 

Ik ben nog steeds geen "believer"...

Ik vind het maar raar dat nmap nog steeds zegt dat poort 53 open is op deze servers. Ik vermoed dat ze nog steeds actief zijn maar zo geconfigureerd zijn dat de "gewone" klanten ze niet kunnen gebruiken...

----------

## BlueShift

Ik heb dit probleem vroeger ook dikwijls gehad bij telenet. de DNS servers lijken mij om de paar maanden te veranderen.  Ik heb het uiteindelijk opgelost door op mijn firewall een masquerading DNS server te installeren (dnsmasq). (misschien is dit nog iets properder dan wat bertvv voorstelt).

Jan.

----------

## bertvv

Da´s nog geen slecht idee BlueShift. Waar kan ik info vinden over het installeren en instellen van zo´n DNS server?

----------

## biglebowski

 *disturbed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anyway hier zijn er die werken :
> 
> 195.130.130.132 195.130.130.5, 195.130.130.133  195.130.131.4 195.130.130.4 
> ...

 

bovenstaande ip's voor de nieuwe DNS'n werkten voor mij hier niet maar met 195.130.130.130 en 195.130.130.2 in m'n resolv.conf te zetten is alles terug opgelost   :Smile: 

iedereen bedankt voor de feedback  :Exclamation: 

----------

## BlueShift

 *bertvv wrote:*   

> Da´s nog geen slecht idee BlueShift. Waar kan ik info vinden over het installeren en instellen van zo´n DNS server?

 

Ik gebruik floppyfw als gateway/firewall http://www.zelow.no/floppyfw/. Dat is een mini-linuxdistributie(tje) dat netjes op 1 floppy past. Daait perfect op een ouwe 486. Hierin zit dnsmasq, een bare-essentials-only caching DNS server. dnsmasq zit ook in portage. Configuratie is echt niet moeilijk maar als je wil post ik mijn configuratiefile wel eens.

Groeten,

Jan.

----------

## BernieKe

ik dacht dat windows xp IS aan dns-forwarding deed? (zoals elke goedkope hardware router...), dus moet je enkel je router adres (192.168.0.1) als dns opgeven op je linux machine

als de dns's upgedate worden, dan forward windows wel de nieuwe via dhcp

----------

## biglebowski

niet echt, had m'n desktop op DHCP gezet die dan 192.168.0.1 als DNS opneemt in je resolv.conf maar dat bleek hier toch niet te werken... ook op een andere PC met Red Hat erop wou die DNS via de DHCP van de gateway niet werken...

----------

